# Ridiculous snowboard graphics....



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

When did snowboard manufacturers decide "Let's put some skulls, blood, knives, guns, etc. on our boards and that'll be cool and sell."? Some of this shit on these top sheets and bases baffle me. 

Every year there's more crap that looks like it's been yanked from a horror comic book and slapped on top of a REALLY good board, but you're stuck with shitty graphics.

Look forward every year to new tech being built into the latest boards and then they roll out with a human skull on it.....:thumbsdown:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm sure some people think the graphics that you personally like look like shit.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm sure they do.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

MJP said:


> When did snowboard manufacturers decide "Let's put some skulls, blood, knives, guns, etc. on our boards and that'll be cool and sell."? Some of this shit on these top sheets and bases baffle me.
> 
> Every year there's more crap that looks like it's been yanked from a horror comic book and slapped on top of a REALLY good board, but you're stuck with shitty graphics.
> 
> Look forward every year to new tech being built into the latest boards and then they roll out with a human skull on it.....:thumbsdown:


I think it comes from skateboard graphics...and lack of imagination. I hate them too.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

so you like flowers and hearts? maybe pink?:laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

He likes his board shaped like a big vag. Might make for a good split tail pow board design!


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Just put tits on every board, SHWING.

-on serious note though, yeah some shit is wack.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Arbor has the best graphics.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

I love it. If you have to be mature and conduct yourself professionally with the rest of your life, sometimes it's nice to dress like a stupid teenager.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i think its way overkill. the artwork itself is awesome, but it belongs on a poster or a t shirt. personally, i would much prefer plain top sheets .. arbor comes to mind. The K2 Happy Hour also comes to mind..


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah....not diggin' those graphics, but that's just my opinion. Ha, that last one reminds me of the movie _Teeth_.

Personally, I'd like to see a board company collaborate with a few tattoo artists and lay down some tight designs.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

BAHAHAHAHA! That's what I'm talking about. Love to see someone try to explain wtf that is sitting next to an 8 yr old and his parents on a chair lift...Good Lord


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that lobster belongs at the MOMA, not on the slopes


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

I prefer the loud graphics from Lib and capita over the boring as fuck graphics from burton and rome. Arbor is cool because wood is beautiful by itself. everyone else just falls in between those. 

It is cool to have a neato looking board to hang up when I'm done with it and during the offseason. Graphics definetly affect my purchase decisions. If im gonna pay $600 for a snowboard; it better look as good as it rides. I have also purchased from Blanksnowboards.com plain white.

If you don't like the graphics of any board a light sanding and quick coat of spray-paint can fix that forever.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Those lobster decks are out of this world. Hella better then a lot of the plain stuff and the weird iron cross shit that's out there, but those are sick IMO.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

still my fave graphic, and wish that deck was never stolen from my trunk...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I would say Lib-tech makes some sweet graphics.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

MJP said:


> When did snowboard manufacturers decide "Let's put some skulls, blood, knives, guns, etc. on our boards and that'll be cool and sell."? Some of this shit on these top sheets and bases baffle me.
> 
> Every year there's more crap that looks like it's been yanked from a horror comic book and slapped on top of a REALLY good board, but you're stuck with shitty graphics.
> 
> Look forward every year to new tech being built into the latest boards and then they roll out with a human skull on it.....:thumbsdown:


When I read this I kinda get the impression you are all like "Oh no, guns, knives, and blood! We should ban pictures of that! Think of the children!"

I personally have no issue with anything being printed on topsheets. If you don't like what's on the topsheet, don't buy the board.

The only graphics I have ever seen that made me think to myself "Wow, that would take balls to actually ride," are the 2011 YES! Great Boobs of History boards. Those boards probably lead to some interesting lift line/ride conversations.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

cerebroside said:


>


Don't care about skulls, but that there is no owl. That's larva with horns.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

skulls are awesome, op is lamesauce.

wtb more pentagrams.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

No. It's just a personal preference, everyone's entitled to their own opinion, and what they like. I own a Banana Magic and actually really like the top sheet, but I see boards that are out or are in the 2015 line up and I'm like "Annnnnd I'll pass." I guess that's what stickers are for!


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Don't care about skulls, but that there is no owl. That's larva with horns.


You should make a thread about the lack of behavioural and anatomical realism in topsheet depictions of wildlife. Personally I find the lack of bigass swords far more troublesome.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

cerebroside said:


> You should make a thread about the lack of behavioural and anatomical realism in topsheet depictions of wildlife. Personally I find the lack of bigass swords far more troublesome.


I want some psychedelic graphic.


----------



## Bro (Jan 29, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I want some psychedelic graphic.


This would be dope :thumbsup:


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

is it just me or do Mervin top sheets just look cheap for some reason? Idk if it's that high gloss or what, but as cool a design as that Billy Goat topsheet is, it looks cheap like a gimmick theyd throw onto a deck at walmart. idk, probably just me.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

OP I found your perfect board.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Pull that off the ceiling of your bedroom?


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

East§ide said:


> is it just me or do Mervin top sheets just look cheap for some reason? Idk if it's that high gloss or what, but as cool a design as that Billy Goat topsheet is, it looks cheap like a gimmick theyd throw onto a deck at walmart. idk, probably just me.


They can market it as a theft prevention feature.

And the Pickle Stallion Gun only comes in women's sizes, lame.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

lol $600 board looks like it costs $150, so potential thief steals $300 board next to it?


----------



## d3cept (Dec 14, 2013)

The $300 board with puppies on it. Thieves know the market best


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

East§ide said:


> lol $600 board looks like it costs $150, so potential thief steals $300 board next to it?


I should start a business selling adhesive vintage LTD topsheet repros.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

I like the 80's haunted house style boards but some seem like the only purpose is to try and be gross and offensive. I don't have kids but if I did I would rather not have them seeing those lobster graphics.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

just to get a step ahead of the potential flames, i think the designs themselves are pretty cool sometimes.. it just feels like it's too much for a snowboard deck..especially their whacky geometrical topsheets and stuff..super loud, super plastic looking. idk. i think it is the high gloss.. looks like plastic to me.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

cerebroside said:


> I should start a business selling adhesive vintage LTD topsheet repros.


dude, print out vinyl stickers of these top sheets that you can just slap right on your board and trim to fit!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

*Notice* boards are made right there in Stumptown...they'll put anything on there you want, or your own custom graphic too (plug/)


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

Still love my old Uninc!


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

East§ide said:


> dude, print out vinyl stickers of these top sheets that you can just slap right on your board and trim to fit!


Almost tempted to try this for a laugh. Cleaning up a low res source image in Photoshop would probably be the hardest part.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

CassMT said:


> *Notice* boards are made right there in Stumptown...they'll put anything on there you want, or your own custom graphic too (plug/)


thats awesome! any idea how much they run?


Flylo said:


> Still love my old Uninc!


that might be the coolest base ive ever seen


cerebroside said:


> Almost tempted to try this for a laugh. Cleaning up a low res source image in Photoshop would probably be the hardest part.


haha well, yea, cleaning up that image would suck, but making a new design similar to those and vectoring it wouldnt be awful. id def buy one! think about it.. its a two-fold genius idea - you can cover the graphics of a board that you want but think is ugly, and when you're done with the board, you can pull the vinyl off and reveal a perfectly clean topsheet to resell it on craigslist!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

This 2015 Arbor stick looks nice.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Your graphics so adversely effect your riding so it's definitely something that needs to be fixed!



MJP said:


> When did snowboard manufacturers decide "Let's put some skulls, blood, knives, guns, etc. on our boards and that'll be cool and sell."? Some of this shit on these top sheets and bases baffle me.
> 
> Every year there's more crap that looks like it's been yanked from a horror comic book and slapped on top of a REALLY good board, but you're stuck with shitty graphics.
> 
> Look forward every year to new tech being built into the latest boards and then they roll out with a human skull on it.....:thumbsdown:


Since the end of the 80's. 



MJP said:


> BAHAHAHAHA! That's what I'm talking about. Love to see someone try to explain wtf that is sitting next to an 8 yr old and his parents on a chair lift...Good Lord


Not hard to explain a topsheet to little Timmy and his mommy. It's called freedom of expression. Same reason I have a giant SHRED FOR SATAN sticker on my board. It upsets those with weaker moral fortitude. 



MJP said:


> No. It's just a personal preference, everyone's entitled to their own opinion, and what they like. I own a Banana Magic and actually really like the top sheet, but I see boards that are out or are in the 2015 line up and I'm like "Annnnnd I'll pass." * I guess that's what stickers are for!*


There you go!


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

cerebroside said:


> Almost tempted to try this for a laugh. Cleaning up a low res source image in Photoshop would probably be the hardest part.


I could craft the graphics for you in a vector format if you'd actually print it out and give it a shot...

Im also working on a board a forum member donated... been contemplating what to paint on it.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> This 2015 Arbor stick looks nice.


Respect…
did you see there 2015 look book on the forum yet? Shreddy Krueger
ARBOR=Sickness:thumbsup:


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

If there was a cheap durable vinyl for the top sheet that you could customize I would definitely buy a couple.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Check out some paint jobs on gas tanks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not a big graphics guy, but I do love my Charlie Slasher. Totally understated topsheet and an in your face base.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

I think Arbor and Jones have the cleanest graphics. I enjoy Lobster's graphics, they def get an R or NC-17 rating but I like them. The Rossingol XV Magtek is so purdddyyyy I want it for my wall almost as much as I want to ride it. 

I hate it when they have a sick graphic and replace it for something lame…Burton Antler last year's was sick, and this year's is lame.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Jones definitely has some nice graphics. Arbors look great when they're new, but those topsheets get beat to shit quick.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> I could craft the graphics for you in a vector format if you'd actually print it out and give it a shot...
> 
> ...


I'd have to think about it, I can see it needing a lot of experimentation to get right. If anyone else feels like giving it a shot make sure you post your results.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

koi said:


> The Rossingol XV Magtek is so purdddyyyy I want it for my wall almost as much as I want to ride it. .


Agreed. Saw one on the hill the other day. It looks so much nicer in person than on the web too.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Arbor and Jones do it for me on the graphics front. Arbor's wood top sheets are stunning, like surfboards from the 40s and 50s. Anyone in Venice LA go visit Surfing Cowboys and check out their vintage surfboards then nip into Arbor's store and you'll spot the similarities.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cerebroside said:


> I should start a business selling adhesive vintage LTD topsheet repros.


Or maybe grab one of these ones?


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Or maybe grab one of these ones?
> 
> 
> TT


thats a sick looking setup, love them minty 'vitas.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Never understood how the goth look and snowboarding mix, but I guess Capita seems to think so.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

East§ide said:


> thats awesome! any idea how much they run?


i think they will a custom topsheet for $50...a full custom, shape, topsheet and all is kinda spendy, i think 750

i'm going to see the 'factory' and demo-ing one for the first time this weekend, review to come....


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

OU812 said:


> Never understood how the goth look and snowboarding mix, but I guess Capita seems to think so.


Seemingly done to attract 14 year old "twilight" fans...that and the fantasy gaming / never had a girlfriend crowd? Not my bag either. Especially when the actual art is piss poor.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Damn my board just got called out by the OP, lol i really dig it though


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Buy a vinyl sticker sheet like they use to make die-cut stickers if you don't like the topsheet. I called Die-cut stickers.com and they quoted me right around $20 for a board sized sheet.

No way I'm covering up my mans board graphics though. Love staring at them titties!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

timmytard said:


> Or maybe grab one of these ones?
> 
> 
> TT


Love that graphic what board is that?


----------



## killjoy62996 (Nov 15, 2012)

I do really like my Era's graphics, but I never understood the significance of the paper clip or whatever those things are called on the base.....any thoughts?


----------



## d3cept (Dec 14, 2013)

I think it's called a safety pin


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

OU812 said:


> Never understood how the goth look and snowboarding mix, but I guess Capita seems to think so.


Capita graphics are goth related? :dizzy:


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

You use it to carve your name into your forearm. It's punk man.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

I personally would not own a board with the word attack and banana on the same board. My friend has one new this season and we are starting to make fun of him.


----------



## killjoy62996 (Nov 15, 2012)

d3cept said:


> I think it's called a safety pin


THANK YOU. That's been bugging me since I posted that.

tonicusa, that sounds excruciatingly painful. I have no idea why anyone would do that. If that's punk then I want nothing to do with it haha.

P.S, I can't seem to figure out the multi-quote function :/ Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> thats a sick looking setup, love them minty 'vitas.


It's a Burton Vapor, with a vinyl sticker.

Not mine, but buddy has all of them & more.

How about Han Solo?


TT


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

timmytard said:


> It's a Burton Vapor, with a vinyl sticker.
> 
> Not mine, but buddy has all of them & more.
> 
> ...


That's kinda cool :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Or an Air Nug?


TT


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

timmytard said:


> It's a Burton Vapor, with a vinyl sticker.
> 
> Not mine, but buddy has all of them & more.
> 
> ...


That reminds me of my 2002 Ride Yukon 168. It has Boba Fett on it, and his wrist is made out of metal. I'll have to dig it out of my closet and take a picture.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> That reminds me of my 2002 Ride Yukon 168. It has Boba Fett on it, and his wrist is made out of metal. I'll have to dig it out of my closet and take a picture.


Scratch that, I'm far too lazy to pull it out and take pictures of it, but I did find a couple pictures on EpicMix of my girlfriend riding it last year.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

This is one of the best of all time IMO









And this, the Grocer is such a classic


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

scottb7 said:


> I personally would not own a board with the word attack and banana on the same board. My friend has one new this season and we are starting to make fun of him.


Yeah... ummm.... wow.... The AB is a shit hot board and he'll probably be able to ride rings around your and your mates while you circle jerk away laughing at the name on its base.


----------



## killjoy62996 (Nov 15, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> Yeah... ummm.... wow.... The AB is a shit hot board and he'll probably be able to ride rings around your and your mates while you circle jerk away laughing at the name on its base.


Regardless of what board it is, the board does not make the rider. The owner of the Attack Banana might be garbage for all we know. That board won't make him "ride rings" more than any other board would. I mean hell, he could have a damn 5150 and be the illest MOFO on the mountain.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

killjoy62996 said:


> Regardless of what board it is, the board does not make the rider. The owner of the Attack Banana might be garbage for all we know. That board won't make him "ride rings" more than any other board would. I mean hell, he could have a damn 5150 and be the illest MOFO on the mountain.


Yeah no shit mate that's clearly not the point I was making. The point was that... you know what, fuck it don't worry about it. 

:blowup:


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

cerebroside said:


> I love it. If you have to be mature and conduct yourself professionally with the rest of your life, sometimes it's nice to dress like a stupid teenager.


Personally, I like the snowboard graphic on top....can't find it though..is it a GNU and what model?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I believe it's GNU's 2015 Billy Goat. Not released yet.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

hardasacatshead said:


> I believe it's GNU's 2015 Billy Goat. Not released yet.


Thanks, I thought this year's Billy Goat had a solid graphic as well.

Andy


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Krug said:


> Personally, I like the snowboard graphic on top....can't find it though..is it a GNU and what model?



since i dnt know which on youre referring too ill tell you them all.

the first pic left to right, first is the Gnu Smart Pickle, Second is the Billy Goat, the third is the Gnu Beast. 
The last one in the second picture is a Ride Berzerker.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah it's one of my faves for sure.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

to my eye that Beast is hideous, i would prefer finger-munching vag-face...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Woah that billy goat graphic is sick, so dark.
Speaking of dark I'm a fan of this too, but I'm a little biased cause I'm riding one.









I don't discriminate a good graphic is a good graphic be it skulls, giant cats eating people, monstervag, or even cutie hello kitty Japan style shit.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

^^^^^ Thats a nice one


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Yeah no shit mate that's clearly not the point I was making. The point was that... you know what, fuck it don't worry about it.
> 
> :blowup:


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:
:laugh:


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

CassMT said:


> i think they will a custom topsheet for $50...a full custom, shape, topsheet and all is kinda spendy, i think 750
> 
> i'm going to see the 'factory' and demo-ing one for the first time this weekend, review to come....


I'm looking forward to the review man !


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I personally like these kind of graphics more than blood and gore.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowman55 said:


> I personally like these kind of graphics more than blood and gore.


I was just going to post that:eusa_clap:


TT


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I hope that one in the silver (4th one down) is a dude.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL !

That's a Moose Knuckle.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

tonicusa said:


> Love that graphic what board is that?


That is a Burton twin from 92' or 93' somewhere around there. That was one of my favorite boards of all time. Wish I still had mine but sold it not realizing how much I would miss it. I bet there are some around that are still rideable. Saw one on ebay one time a couple years back for about $450, which is just about what I paid for it new if I remember correctly. I would love to have one just to hang on my wall, condition doesn't matter. If anybody wants to sell one let me know.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Very cool. 1994 Burton Twin. Thanks 

http://snowboardcollector.com/twin58


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, that board rocked. I think I got in October of 93 right before the 93/94 season. Another similar board was released the next year with slightly modified graphics. Man, that was back when the sport was getting heavy influence from all us skaters moving in and changing everything. It was still sort of stuck in all that Crazy 80's crap until about 92 or so when people like Salanek moved in on the scene. The Salasnek deck with the cartoon character on top and skate trucks/wheels on the bottom is another sweet classic board to check out. One of my friends had that one.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Ha, now compare that to the 95' Burton twin, which I also had for little while. Now those were some pretty wack boring graphics.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

This is another great one from same era.


----------



## Sycomore (Feb 28, 2013)

snowman55 said:


> I personally like these kind of graphics more than blood and gore.
> 
> http://www.bataleon.com/bataleon/product_img/boards_1314_camel_toe_ltd_153_big.jpg


Not awkward at all when taking the gondola with a random family.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

vajohn said:


> That is a Burton twin from 92' or 93' somewhere around there. That was one of my favorite boards of all time. Wish I still had mine but sold it not realizing how much I would miss it. I bet there are some around that are still rideable. Saw one on ebay one time a couple years back for about $450, which is just about what I paid for it new if I remember correctly. I would love to have one just to hang on my wall, condition doesn't matter. If anybody wants to sell one let me know.


I have one in good to very-good condition I'd be open to selling. Message me if you're interested.


----------



## Shred&Butter (Sep 15, 2012)

I took the bindings off my 08-09 Forum Youngblood last week for the first time in years. There are loads of pretty cool graphics on there but under my one of my bindings I found a picture of that sex offender with the crazy eyes, Brian Peppers.

:blink:


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

This one is a classic.


----------



## lowfill707 (Nov 22, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> This is another great one from same era.


that brings back some memories. my first board was the sims palmer with the Cadillac graphic.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Old thread, but there are so many sweet graphics out there that it deserves to get bumped.

The Head Matrix Legend base was awesome.









And the Rome Mod was cool.









Lib Tech´s welcome guest to Salomon when they started producing boards, the Shalom.








But then Lib Tech "sold out" and started making there own skis so it doesn't have the same impact anymore.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Forgot this one, when B bought Forum they tried to get some of the pro team to jump on board with B. Devun was one of them and they told him the grass is´nt greener on the other side... So Devuns first DC model was a sheep jumping to greener grass 🤘🤘


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Eivind så klart said:


> Forgot this one, when B bought Forum they tried to get some of the pro team to jump on board with B. Devun was one of them and they told him the grass is´nt greener on the other side... So Devuns first DC model was a sheep jumping to greener grass 🤘🤘


I like that design.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Craig64 said:


> I like that design.


One of my favorites, iconic board!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Eivind så klart said:


> Forgot this one, when B bought Forum they tried to get some of the pro team to jump on board with B. Devun was one of them and they told him the grass is´nt greener on the other side... So Devuns first DC model was a sheep jumping to greener grass 🤘🤘


That's a beauty!

I have one of Devuns pro models, the DC Supernatant. By far one of my favourite boards I've ever ridden, and an absolutely stunning graphic too. 2017 was definitely the best graphic year, the others are all a little more subdued.


----------

